# LAN über das Stromnetz, eure Eindrücke!



## Daniel Wittberger (10. November 2003)

Hi

Ich wollt mal fragen, wer von euch ein LAN über das Stromnetz verwendet? Ich habe sowas noch nie verwendet und wollte mir mal eure Eindrücke hören. Ich überlege derzeit die Anschaffung einer solchen Hardware. 

Besten Dank im Voraus.

Gr33ts
Stauffenberg


----------



## Sinac (11. November 2003)

Ham das hier mal in der Firma getestet, ist nicht zu gebaraucht, musst halt immer im gleichen Srtomkreis belieben und läuft auch sonst nicht so berauschend...


----------



## Daniel Wittberger (11. November 2003)

Danke für deine Eindrücke, hab selbst auch im Bekanntenkreis nichts besseres gehört!

Gr33ts
Stauffenberg


----------



## Lampe (13. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Sinac _
> *Hmusst halt immer im gleichen Srtomkreis belieben und läuft auch sonst nicht so berauschend... *



mhmmm aber dafür ist das eine Stromnetz über die komplette Welt vermascht!


----------



## tuxracer (13. November 2003)

@Sinac

Also ich hab da nen ganz anderen Eindruck gehabt, und alles was innerhalb des gleichen Zählers ist, ist kein Problem.

Das heisst, falls Du in nem riesigen Haus wohnst, und nur ein haushalt, Sprich zähler hast, vielleicht noch ein Gartenhäuschen in (übertreiben wir mal) in 2 Km entfernung, dann funktioniert das bestens. Zumindestens ist es in ner Firma besser geeignet, als WLAN, um von einem Gebäude zum anderen zu kommen.

Ich glaub nur, dass die Unterschiede bei den Geräten enorm sind, da kann ich aber nich weiterhelfen, weil nix weiss was bestes.


----------



## Daniel Wittberger (13. November 2003)

Hi

Danke nochmal für Eure Eindrücke. 
Tatsache ist, ich möchte über 2 Netzwerke über 2 Stomzähler miteinander Verbinden. Hierzu meine Frage: Funktioniert das und welche Geräte sollte ich am besten Verwenden?

Gr33ts
Stauffenberg


----------



## tuxracer (14. November 2003)

alles was über den Zähler rausgeht benötigst Du so was wie nen BYPASS, weil der Zähler soweit ich weiss wie ne Barriere wirkt für die Powerline


wo Du das bekommst, was es kostet, und was Du da am besten nimmst, weiss ich nicht


----------



## Daniel Wittberger (14. November 2003)

Also unter Bypass verstehst du wohl, eine Unterbrechung des Stromlans. Dann eine Verbinung zu einem weiteren Stromlan für den 2. Stromkreis. Oder?

Gr33ts
Stauffenberg


----------



## tuxracer (14. November 2003)

Nein unter Bypass verstehe ich einen Entkoppler, welcher ohne Beeinträchtigung des Zählers diesen für Powerline umgeht



weil der Zähler die Frequenzmodulation des DSL Signals entkoppelt, muss ein Filter rund um den Zähler gebaut sein, welcher nur dieses Signal weiterleitet, aber nicht die Messergebnisse verfälscht.

Wo es so was gibt, weiss ich leider nicht, ich weiss nur , dass damals, als Powerline noch ganz neu war, und darüber berichtet wurde, da wurde das mal so irgendwo im Fernsehen berichtet.


----------



## Daniel Wittberger (14. November 2003)

Achso is das gemeint. Hmmm. Sowas selbst installieren ist wohl nicht gerade einfach. Naja ich werd mich mal informieren.

Besten Dank für die Hilfe.

Gr33ts
Stauffenberg


----------



## tuxracer (17. November 2003)

Vor allem würdest Du dich strafbar machen, da vor dem Zähler sowieso alles blombiert ist vom Elektrizitätsversorger, und nach dem Zähler oftmals auch noch.

Falls es da gibt muss es vom Elektroinstallateur montiert werden, weil Du Dich eben sonst strafbar machst.


----------



## Daniel Wittberger (17. November 2003)

Stimmt, dan das hab ich gar nicht gedacht!
Ich glaub ich verleg mir ein normales cat5 Kabel  
Aber trotzdem danke für deine Hilfe und danke für eure Eindrücke.

Gr33ts
Stauffenberg


----------

